# Automatic e-mail notifications - none being received.



## .   1

Hello Commentat@s

I have also not been receiving the automatic e-mails notifying me that someone has contributed to a thread that I am subscribed to.

Is it just me?

This has been sporadic over tha past few days but more constant today.

.,,


----------



## vachecow

That happened to me a few weeks ago, and it turned out that they were being sent to my "Junk Mail" folder.


----------



## fenixpollo

Once in a while, especially when there's a forum server upgrade, the address that send the notifications changes. Your spam filter may be intercepting the notifications.

I set my default option to "no email notifications". Reduces my email traffic and helps control my addiction. When I return to the forum, I go straight to the User Control Panel to view my subscribed threads that have new posts in them.

Cheers.


----------



## mkellogg

I think the email problem was related to the fact that the server was down for three hours that night with some electrical outage.


----------



## .   1

mkellogg said:


> I think the email problem was related to the fact that the server was down for three hours that night with some electrical outage.


That makes sense.
All is well now.

.,,


----------



## alisonp

Oh, good, I'm glad it's not just me.  I *have* also noted that at the moment the site isn't remembering me and I keep having to log in again - could the two be related?  Does the site not send emails while I'm not logged in?


----------



## Gi-Gi

I am still not getting the automatic e-mail notifications! And they are not in the junk box.


----------



## Jana337

Gi-Gi said:


> I am still not getting the automatic e-mail notifications! And they are not in the junk box.


Go to your Options, scroll down and hit Reset. Go through the page, change everything back to your favorite settings and click on Save.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, there was a database error roughly about 4pm GMT an I kept trying and all went back up again. As for the general aspect of the emails, it's pretty much hit or miss if I get a notification, well, not hit or miss but not VERY reliable, most of them send.


----------



## .   1

Alex_Murphy said:


> As for the general aspect of the emails, it's pretty much hit or miss if I get a notification, well, not hit or miss but not VERY reliable, most of them send.


This is potentially down to your e-mail server.
Hotmail and such like are notoriously slow and suffer bandwidth limitations.
TINSTAAFL

.,,


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tis why I use Gmail


----------



## .   1

Alex_Murphy said:


> Tis why I use Gmail


May be off topic but probably not worth a new thread.

Can I change my e-mail address?
I guess that logically I must be able to.

.,,


----------



## Alxmrphi

UCP -> Edit Email & Password


----------

